# Inches from decapitation !



## thecritter




----------



## chuckNduck

Use your 40 yd. pin when they're that close. I learned that lesson too, after hitting one way low at <10 yds. Entertaining, thanks for sharing!


----------



## marshal45

Very nice footage however I have to say that I never understood hunting them with a bow. I have seen footage of more wounded or unfound turkeys with bows. Just not my thing I guess.


----------



## thecritter

That was 18 yards..problem was my arrow spine was to weak. Ordered some 200 spine arrows and now it's perfect.


----------



## Flathead76

thecritter said:


> That was 18 yards..problem was my arrow spine was to weak. Ordered some 200 spine arrows and now it's perfect.


When I shot Magnus bullheads it was a real pain to get them to fly. Could not get them to group with victory arrows with a 31" arrow. Swithed a aluminum 2512 easton aluminum arrow. Switched to a four Fletch 5" feathers for more stability. Dropping the poundage from 70 down to 55 pounds was the real ticket. Then they flew like darts. It does not take much poundage to lop off a birds head.


----------



## Flathead76

marshal45 said:


> Very nice footage however I have to say that I never understood hunting them with a bow. I have seen footage of more wounded or unfound turkeys with bows. Just not my thing I guess.


Many birds are lost using standard broadheads that are used for deer. The actual kill zone on a turkey is very small. About the size of a lemon. Many will get a turkey target to practice for the kill zone. Problem is that if you lined up five different targets beside each other the kill zone will be a little different. The key is to shoot when the bird is dead broadside. Draw a line going straight up from the feet for your right and left. For your up and down aim for the center of the body. Put any broadhead there and it will go through both thighs and the vitals in between. Thats a quick kill because the bird will not be able to run and will die quickly.


----------



## thecritter

The key to any head chopping broadhead is a stiff spined arrow. Lesson learned buy the arrows Magnus recommends and you will not have any problems with accuracy.


----------



## fireline

I have shot quite a few with a bow in the fall while deer hunting using mechanical broad heads, and yes as Flathead stated you have hit them where the thigh attaches or through the back and they don't go far.


----------



## Snook

Nice rope


----------

